# AOL keeps disconnecting me



## chink_bmx

i play halo online a lot on a 56k modem, but recently AOL has been kicking me off after about 5 - 10 mins of play. it is sooooooo enoying cus i cant get a proper game in. does anyone no wot i could do??


----------



## lynkz

chink_bmx said:
			
		

> i play halo online a lot on a 56k modem, but recently AOL has been kicking me off after about 5 - 10 mins of play. it is sooooooo enoying cus i cant get a proper game in. does anyone no wot i could do??



what os are you using?    

what do you connect at lately?  has your connection speed to the net diminished since you started playing halo?


----------



## altyfc

Get a decent ISP...! 

Aaron


----------



## Rick G

DSL or cable only way to go playing online.  Modem way to slow, bad modem, bad!


----------



## Aleksey

Get Either AOL broadband, or just another decent ISP, can even be dial-up - AOL's DSL is as fast as standard dial-up. NOTE: Netzero/Juno is *NOT* a decent ISP. It's even slower than AOHell.


----------



## zkiller

there is a reason for it being called "america off-line"


----------



## Lord Kalthorn

What you need is as others hav said - a new ISP!   Maybe AOL have decided that you are on the Internet too much and so the program switches you off to save itself money!

To play games you need DSL at least - ADSL is the best for price and speed - above that is too expensive, below that is too slow.   Halo is a good game; you can't play it on a modem!


----------



## cheapfinder2005

Hey dude I  have to agree you should get adsl.  I found the best deals currently to be :

http://www.tiscali.co.uk/products/nm/website/tiscali/products.html

Good luck


----------

